# RS/R3 build quality



## M__E (Apr 21, 2006)

for all you seasoned roadies/ wrenches 
Whats the build quality like on the RS/R3 frameset as compared with Treks new 5.2 madone?
Ive heard its fairly shabby around BB area and things like that (I mean internally the 'tubing' finish and manufacturing finish headtube ect)

my last 5200 Trek was smooth as and quality inside... as a guideline.


----------



## tocoldmn (Feb 18, 2007)

my RS has lots of ripples on the down tube by the bottom bracket. My R3-SL has some ripples, but not as many as the RS


----------



## M__E (Apr 21, 2006)

oh yeah |I remember someone on here saying about poor quality decals and how they were fitted.


----------



## STARNUT (Jun 19, 2005)

Cervelo is somewhat philosophical about the whole paint/finish thing. Let seperate somethings out here first. Build quality and finish are 2 different things.

The finish on the Cervelo is not bad but it's not good either. The stickers can be mis-alliged very very very slightly and the the paint jobs are kind of bla......... You can see all the structural pieces of carbon as the frames lack the "vanity" later on to that makes it look like "carbon". You can see the seams and joints. Every wonder why a "nude" carbon bike is painted black at the joints? Now you know. They are kind of like people; we're all pink on the inside and all carbon bikes look the same under the "vanity" layer of carbon. So as for, "Finish" as in the way they look, they are fine as far as I'm looking at them. It's not upto a de Rosa paint job that looks like you could fall into it or a Colnago, but it's not rattle can either. If it really matters that much, you shouldn't be buy a Cervelo. You don't buy one because of the way they look. Why do you thing the Soloist Carbon/S2 stayed the same, single, color for years? Why do they only offer each model in one color? It's a company on engineers that make bikes, not art. You lucky they even paint them.

As for the "build quality" as it relates to function; it's top notch. They have gone to extreme lengths to ensure that each fiber of carbon has a job and a place. They are made a race bikes and function comes first.

Starnut


----------



## mds (Dec 16, 2008)

I compared a new 5.2 Madone, an Cervelo R3 and a Look 585 to my 2001 5500 Trek, which I recently damaged in a crash. Build and finish of the Madone and R3 were worse than my 5500. Build/finish of the Look was significantly superior to all of them. Ride of the Look was also superior to all of them. I bought the Look. Try them all and decide for yourself.


----------

